# large d.c units outside?



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Are there any readers here that operate large units located outside? Production shops? Our understanding is that OSHA is imposing the implementation of blast isolation equipment on the duct work that enters the building, to prevent any harm from coming inside. our small shop system recirculates the air (brings the foltered air back into the building) so we have to protect 2 separate ductworks. quote right now for just under $25k. yeah, you read it right, and i typed it right. ouch! just a rant.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow...I just left a job with two bag house systems. I'm glad I won't be there for the upgrades.


----------

